# knemo results vs iwlist results

## queen

I am using both iwlist and knemo. The results for the same wifi card of the link quality differs dramatically. 

Here are the results:

iwlist results:

```
Quality=48/100  Signal level=-68 dBm
```

while with knemo

```
Link Quality is 68%
```

Anyone knows why I get such differences? 

Which result is correct?

----------

